# Cattle-grid



## RemediosCarmenLucía

Hola.
¿Alguien sabe cómo se llama en castellano una CATTLE-GRID?
Contexto: ... sheep have learned how to cross cattle-grids by taking a good run-up and then rollin up in a ball...
Por favor, ¡necesito la traducción de la palabra, no una explicación del concepto!
Gracias.


----------



## DWO

Hola! En Argentina se le dice GUARDAGANADO.


----------



## RemediosCarmenLucía

¡Gracias!
Un saludo.


----------



## DWO

De nada. Si es de vacas, ¡todavía entiendo!


----------



## Aby R

Hola:

En Cuba se le llama Cepo (para ganado)


----------



## DWO

Ah! Acá en Argentina el cepo es lo que le agarra la cabeza a las vacas al final del brete (en la foto, el brete es la "cerca" doble y el cepo es lo que está en primer plano).





Y guardaganado, esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattle_grid


----------



## Aby R

> Ah! Acá en Argentina el cepo es lo que le agarra la cabeza a las vacas al final del brete.



En Cuba eso sería un Rejo (si se sujeta con una soga) o una tijera (cuando es de metal), mientras que el Cepo es todo el corral donde se mete la vaca

Salud2


----------



## DWO

¡Qué bárbaro! ¡Nada que ver de un país a otro! Eso es lo bueno de este foro, todos los días aprendo cosas nuevas.


----------



## Aby R

HOLA DE NUEVO:

Ups... mil disculpas... estaba más perdido que una *vaca* dentro de un cine.. según http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattle_grid no es lo que yo decía (Cepo), de hecho no creo que se usen en Cuba "Cattle-gird"

I`m sorry


----------



## agromusica

Hola, solo escribo para corroborar que en México también se dice "guardaganado".


----------



## beut

RemediosCarmenLucía said:


> Hola.
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se llama en castellano una CATTLE-GRID?
> Contexto: ... sheep have learned how to cross cattle-grids by taking a good run-up and then rollin up in a ball...
> Por favor, ¡necesito la traducción de la palabra, no una explicación del concepto!
> Gracias.




Según las imágenes de Google, entiendo que es un "paso canadiense"; o sea, una rejilla que hace que las vacas y otros animales grandes, al no "ver clara" la firmeza del suelo, no pasan y no se salen de las cercas, lo que permite que este "abierto" para personas y vehículos sin que el ganado pase. El "invento" debe proceder de Canadá. Otra opción es lo que se llama "cepo" o "manga" y "Mangada" donde se mete a los animales para su carga en vehículos (camiones) y donde se les hierra o se les vacuna, pero me quedo con la primera acepción.


----------



## DWO

Perdón, *beut*, pero la respuesta ya estaba dada y me parece que lo que agregaste sólo lleva a confusión. La pregunta es cómo se dice *"cattle-grid"* en castellano (o español) y la respuesta es *"guardaganado"*. "Paso canadiense" por lo visto también existe, pero la gente de campo los llama así, "guardaganado", y la hacienda no pasa porque sabe que se le pueden trabar las patas si lo hacen.
"Cepo", "manga" y "brete" son cosas absolutamente diferentes. Recordá que los hilos son para cada vocablo.


----------



## beut

Perdona pero no entiendo por qué va a llevar a confusión. Guardaganado no existe en el RAE y en España no se usa si se usa Paso Canadiense que algunos pasan a llamar, por error "paso ganadiense", pero creo confuso, si, llamarle guardaganado aunque así se haga.


----------



## DWO

Me refería a los demás vocablos que mencionaste y que aclaro al final de mi post. De todos modos, estos foros sirven justamente para esos casos en los que las palabras no salen en el diccionario, pero son de uso común. Si vos acá en Argentina decís "paso canadiense", nadie sabrá de qué estás hablando, no sé en otros países. Saludos!


----------



## rodelu2

En Uruguay se les llama "mataburros". El mote es también sinónimo de "diccionario".


----------

